# June POTM



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Please realize that I have resized them all to fit your screens. If you want the original, click the image and you will be able to see it. The common and scientific names for each fish is given. Please do not base your vote on who owns the photo, but rather which picture you like the most.

Please note the number above the picture you would like to vote for. This is the number you will use in the poll above. 

1. Dwarf Puffer - Carinotetraodon travancoricus


2. Bristlenose Pleco - Ancistrus temminckii 


3. Kenyi Cichlid - Pseudotropheus lombardoi


4. Dwarf Gourami - Colisa lalia


5. Discus - Symphysodon discus


6. Common Pleco - Hypostomus plecostomus


7. Rope fish - Erpetoichthys Calabaricus


8. Clown Goby - Gobiodon okinawae


9. Blue spotted stingray - Taeniura lymma


10. Archer fish - Toxotes jaculatrix


This is not the place to post whether you think the votes are fair or not. You may PM me about that, but don't post it here. Please keep all replies to this thread related to the pictures, not the poll.

Don't forget to send me pictures for July!


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## DAKPluto (Oct 12, 2009)

I really like the Discus one 

But wow, interesting array of fish this month!


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

The stingrays pretty cool


----------



## Torone (Apr 23, 2010)

Great pictures lol. it was a pretty hard choice to make.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Wonderful pictures hard to pick but I did lol.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

BML, #2 is not a bristlenosed. It is a gold nugget. 

Great pics guys!!!!


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

OBSIDIAN that's my Pleco and I do not know what it was u guys sed bn but it wasn't gold spots
it's the tannin from the
bog wood


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Obsidian said:


> BML, #2 is not a bristlenosed. It is a gold nugget.
> 
> Great pics guys!!!!


obsidian that is a dwarf brisstle nose pleco he just doesn't have his wiskers yet and the color of the picture makes the white spots/fin tips look yellow but it is most def. a bn


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

just as an FYI I didn't say that based on no whiskers. I have had BN without whiskers. Many females don't have whiskers. The color I see on my computer makes it look very very much like a gold nugget. That I am wrong is fine by me  Just wanted folks to know it had nothing to do with the whiskers.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

That stingray pic was taken by someone on this website?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Blue Cray said:


> That stingray pic was taken by someone on this website?


Nope, some random person just emailed BML and was like, "Hey, could you put this picture in your POTM contest?" 
lol


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

hXcChic22 said:


> Nope, some random person just emailed BML and was like, "Hey, could you put this picture in your POTM contest?"
> lol


...and the award for smartest girl on the planet goes to..


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Blue Cray said:


> ...and the award for smartest girl on the planet goes to..


Ha I just couldn't resist... your question reminded me of the comedy of Bill Engvall, with his "here's your sign" bits. 
Example: Out fishing, came back with a string of fish. Old guy asks, "You guys catch all them fish?" "Nope, talked them into giving up."


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

the dwarf gourami and the discus could both pass as taken by a pro! good job whoever sent those in! the archers are great too, lol at least theyre in focus. unlike some......


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i dont think some of those pictures are genuine such as the archers and stingray.


----------



## DAKPluto (Oct 12, 2009)

Revolution1221 said:


> i dont think some of those pictures are genuine such as the archers and stingray.


I am gonna have to call something a little fishy here (no pun intended)

The file info shows that they were taken by the same exact type of camera and only 2 minutes apart from each other....


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

DAKPluto said:


> I am gonna have to call something a little fishy here (no pun intended)
> 
> The file info shows that they were taken by the same exact type of camera and only 2 minutes apart from each other....


oh no i hope they weren't taken by a married couple sharing a camera at the same aquarium...


----------



## DAKPluto (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah, I see one place where I was mistaken, I thought it had to be from your tank, I see in the rules now it doesn't. Didn't realize that. 


Carry on then


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I think it is very important that it is recognized (aside from the fact that it does not have to be your own) that we have many people here who keep sting rays, and very many who have some dang nice tanks. I mean dang nice. Go look up Bear's thread in the journal section as one example. Check out pictures taken by Felicia of her saltwater tank. I am sure there are others on here who have done a very nice job with their pictures. On top of that many many of them are excellent photographers. 

We have many who have very large tanks as well. 

Just because something is an honestly good picture or a really interesting fish does not mean it is a fake.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

DAKPluto said:


> I am gonna have to call something a little fishy here (no pun intended)
> 
> The file info shows that they were taken by the same exact type of camera and only 2 minutes apart from each other....


I looked into it after this comment. Please realize that there is good reason for this, and that it is perfectly legit. Long time members of the forums will understand after the contest is over, and I will explain it for the rest. The pictures were taken by the owners of the cameras. 

It doesn't have to be your tank, but it does have to be your photo.


----------

